# New Dish and 942 Guy from Voom



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Dear Dish Owners - I just signed up as a new Dish owner today and will be leasing the 942. I hope I made the right move. I am coming over from Voom and have my installation scheduled the day Voom shuts down. I have one HDTV and one SD television in my room. I'm a little confused on how this all works with 1 receiver for multiple TVs. Will they have cables running all over my house? I'm sure I will find out. If anyone has any comments or facts about HD programming and how awesome the DVR942 is please let me know. I loved my Voom and extremely upset to see them go. The Dish HD package content seems very limited as it is with DirectTV and cable. I heard that the Voom satellite would be purchased by E* and this is why I went with Dish hoping to get some of the HD programming down the road. I keep hearing about MPEG4 and how that will open the door to more HD programming but not until 2007??? Voom wasn't utilizing MPEG4 even though they were MPEG4 ready as far as I know and still got alot more HD channels other than their original 21 channels. I'm talking about Starz and Cinemax and The Movie Channnel and 2 HD HBO's and 2 HD Showtimes. Why can't these other satellite companies get those HD channels? I do not know alot about satellites or other key terminology like OTA so please feel free to comment. Thanks,
SammyC


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

NO bandwith to add hd channels without the conversion to mpeg4 next year. This is the reason why neither sat service has added much hd channels. If you do a search on mpeg4 you will see this is when they( both Dish /Directv ) will be adding a lot of hd channels. I look to see Dish add the 21 former Voom hd channels when they get the Rainbow 1 satellite in their possesion and they switch Dish 's hd channels to the mpeg4 format. 

OF course that is if Charlie considers them "compelling".


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Mike-Thanks for the reply. Bandwidth is certainly important and I didn't think of it when I wrote the post. As a Voom charter member, I can definately tell anyone out there that I would rather something in HD no matter what it is rather than something in SD. Lets pray that more HD comes to Dish sooner rather than later.
I read Mark's review on the DVR942 and it certainly has me hopeful that Dish will be a good experience. I'm hoping that it will hold me over until more HD content is available. Thanks again and anyone else out there that knows of some cool features with the DVR942 or Dish feel free to chime in. Also, I sure hope that I will be able to get a strong signal from Dish. I own a condo on the beach and only have 1 spot to put my satellite. Luckily, the Voom satellite gets me a 90 in signal and my off air antenna picks up all my locals in HD if they are broadcasting in HD. Do you guys think I will have problems getting a strong signal with Dish? Aren't these satellites in different places?

SammyC


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sammy - as long as you have a clear view of the southern sky (west of where you are pointing for Voom), you'll be fine.


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Mark,
Thanks for the info. Condo's are always tough to place satellites. I know I might not be able to have Dish's dish in the exact same place as the Voom location however I'm hoping that all the installer will have to do is turn the dish about 30-60 degress to the right. Then I won't have to change the orignal setup. By the way, your review on the 942 was very informative. I'm hoping the installer doesn't have cables going all over the place from my main HDTV to my room for the SD tv. This is a new experience for me and I'm looking forward to it. Too bad I can't hook up the SD tv (TV2) through some sort of IR port to the 942. I guess that technology isn't here yet. Thanks again,

SammyC


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

Well you are lucky you are a new customer and get the good stuff that us existing customers cannot. I have been with Dish for five years and get the Everything Pak, but I cannot lease a 942 because I am an existing customers who Dish really "cares" about. They suggested I purchase a 921 for $549 and said it was a great deal. You get the good stuff for alot less. I just pluncked down $2000 for my first HDTV purchase and was counting on that 942 for HD content I guess I'll have to wait for another year for the content, while you get to enjoy yours today. I don't have a problem with anyone getting a deal it just unfair you are penalized for being a loyal customer all these years. When MPEG4 comes out you will be in the same boat as us, you won't get the deal the new customers will get. They will have a new machine at a cheap price for new subs but will be expensive for the existing customers. They may make it where we can afford it by mid 2007.


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

sbturner..I agree. I guess this is just a good example of corporate America trying to grow as fast they can w/out taking into account the people that got them to the size they are today. Sorry you won't be able to get the 942. Maybe you can pick up one cheap on Ebay. I paid about 3500 4 years ago for my HDTV and spent close to 1000 for my Voom equipment which I unfortunately own. Now I can't use it at all. However, I'm thinking I should still be able to use the digital off air antenna w/ the new Dish receiver. Does anything about this or if its possible? 

SammyC


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

SammyC said:


> Too bad I can't hook up the SD tv (TV2) through some sort of IR port to the 942. I guess that technology isn't here yet.


Wireless video has been available for years. Several makes & models. Costs less than $100. AFAIK, they all use the 2.4GHz band - which means possible conflicts with wireless phones and WiFi (wireless networking).


----------

